# How to fix an ugly lawn



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey

what do you think??

https://youtu.be/PbGDH_JOM9w

Its more a video to give friends and family vs hardcore lawn freaks. People keep asking me questions and I think these 5 steps fix most of their problems..

Tim


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice. A couple of quibbles: Dawn dish detergent is antibacterial. The hair shampoos aren't. Milorganite in early spring along with pre-emergent/fertilizer? Better to use Milorganite when the soil is warm and microbes are active. I also think Thanksgiving is a poor time to use it. Spring fertilizer has its issues: promoting shoot growth to the detriment of the roots, brown patch. Better to say that cool season grass should receive most fertilizer in the fall. That was not mentioned. I like that you started with sharp blades. Wish I could do it myself instead of cajoling my husband.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Great points! I think I jumbled the spring fert. I know most of the people I talk to are afraid to use different pre-em (especially liquid).

As for thanksgiving maybe its for sales but thats what milo says. Really depens on the area though.

Are all dawn antibacterial?? Lol all this time i been using dawn I thought it had to specify.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I like that you started with sharp blades. Wish I could do it myself instead of cajoling my husband.


There's a Dremel kit for $15 that does a great job(if you have a Dremel). Anyone can do it.



GrassDaddy said:


> Really depends on the area though.


It really does. We're really gun shy about spring fertilizer here in the transition zone because of high fungal pressure. NCSU recommends not fertilizing after March 15th. Up North it's probably nowhere near as big an issue, lower temps, lower humidity.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

My next version Ill have to point that out!


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I think this is a great guide for newbies. One thing that I would've focused a little more on is the pre-emergents. I was discussing Pre-M's with a relative and they thought "weed-n-feed" was a pre-M. I don't think most people understand what they are and what products have them. I would've listed the other popular ones like Halts, Dimension, etc.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> I think this is a great guide for newbies. One thing that I would've focused a little more on is the pre-emergents. I was discussing Pre-M's with a relative and they thought "weed-n-feed" was a pre-M. I don't think most people understand what they are and what products have them. I would've listed the other popular ones like Halts, Dimension, etc.


Agree. For some reason the importance of pre-e is hard for some people to wrap their head around.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I like that you started with sharp blades. Wish I could do it myself instead of cajoling my husband.


J4c11 wrote:
There's a Dremel kit for $15 that does a great job(if you have a Dremel). Anyone can do it.

Don't you have to get the blade off the lawn mower? There's a big nut and you need to use a wrench. Then you have to get it back on and tighten it up enough. I would need Dremel lessons too. So I say, "Honey please."


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Another great point, thanks! Its not that I get tired of explaining this all to new people I just never have enough time to explain the entirety. Im planning on an update later on but i want to get more footage of the steps, maybe find a granular pre-em only to show.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The Dawn I have is antibacterial. Maybe they make a non antibacterial kind too. Just specify that they should not use the antibacterial kind.

Dimension is a granular pre-emergent. Halts is too. It's better if people can find a kind that doesn't have fertilizer too. Halts is mixed with fertilizer, I think. Dimension can be found both ways (with and without fertilizer)


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I love your videos. Please keep making them.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I love your videos. Please keep making them.


+1

It's difficult to put yourself out there, trying to help others in a video format. I think you got some constructive criticism above, take that, and use it to make yourself even better! I'll be watching!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

One more quibble: your plastic cups vary in diameter from top to bottom. The container should have the same diameter from top to bottom.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I love your videos. Please keep making them.
> ...


+2, keep up the good work and never let the perfect be the enemy of the good. Sitting down in front of a camera and talking about lawn care is something not many (including myself) are willing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!!

I'm having fun but at the same time want to make sure I give solid advice. Last year I seeded in the middle of the summer and had no issues, but someone here pointed out where they live if you do that you'll lose your lawn to fungus. So it made me realize when I'm doing a "for everyone" video I should try to keep the advice "for everyone" not just how I do it.

Anyways I really appreciate the feedback!


----------

